# Cryptocoryne x purpurea



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Another one that opened up today...


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

congratz! as always you have some great looking crypts.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

These must be blooming across the continent at this time. There have been several blooming here and more on the way.

Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one Bill.  Yes, it certainly does seem to be the season for flowers. 

I'm so mad I missed my zaidiana spathe.  I have a couple of longicauda spathes and a cordata spathe forming too.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Such a nice color on those, great job guys.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Blooming during the last few weeks and coming up: yujii, affinis, purpurea, zaidiana, fusca (various locales), longicauda (various locales), Flamingo, noritoi 'Wongso', dewitii, schulzei, lingga19 'Platinum Line', ideii, Yellow Ring and that is about all I can think of while sipping coffee this morning. 

Here it takes about eight hours time each week, on average, to manage the collection. The time is spent potting and repotting, evaluating growing methods various species are being trialed in with the goal of getting better growth and flowering as well as time spent researching on the internet and via correspondence with other growers and collectors around the globe and finding valuable info in plant physiology books.

Actually, it is a lot of work to come up with results like Aaron gets. For sure Aaron put in as much or more time. The harder one works, the luckier one gets!! The proof is in the photos that Aaron shares. 

Aaron, keep them coming!

Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You give me more credit than I deserve Bill.  There are many species I've kept that I've just never been able to flower. I don't keep detailed logs. I mostly just have a system that I've found works for me and I try to stick with it.


----------

